# Running WBoS on Maptool



## TDarien (Nov 20, 2010)

Is anybody running a WBoS campaign using MapTool?  I'm looking to start one, and I'm wondering if there are maps available without monster location tags on them.  I see the map collections for the first three adventures, but there aren't any after that.  I'm not looking forward to photoshoping them out myself, and I'm wondering what others have done.


----------



## liggetar (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm using MapTool for my tabletop game (because little ones and minis don't mix well!)  If you take EugeneZ's Fantasy Grounds modules, and rename the .mod to a .zip, I think you'll be VERY happy with what you find.  He's done some great work cleaning the maps and making the squares an even number of pixels across!


----------



## OnlineDM (Nov 21, 2010)

I've been running War of the Burning Sky in MapTool, but I've just been drawing the maps myself (and customizing as I saw fit).  My campaign files have all the monsters and everything (though again, I've customized).  It's a fun campaign so far, and MapTool has been great.


----------

